# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت سيريلات كراك للتفعيل وندوز7

## yassin55

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*   *كراك ويندوز 7* *هلاً بكم أحبتي الكرام بصراحة وضعت هذا الموضوع بعد أن حصلت*   *على كراك ويندوز 7 والذي كنت ابحث عنه لفترة حتى أنّه لم يتبقى لي سوى*  *يوم واحد فبحثت هنا وهناك والحمد لله وجدت الكراك المناسب*  *وبعدها قلت لازم أضعه في المنتدى حتى يستفيد منه الآخرين*       *اخر اصدار صدر وبتحديثات الاخيرة ،، وكما نعلم سمعنا بينزل ويندوز 8*  * ما علينا ما نطلع من موضوع شرح ما يحتاج سهل تابع*  *بعد التحميل ،، ملف مضغوط قم بفك وثم بالضغط على برنامج يحمل وندوز  لودر*  * اضغط علية وثم بيفتح معاك*  *اضغط** على هذأ امر ،، install*  * وانتظر يقوم بدورة ،،*   *وانتظر حتى يطلب منك اعادة تشغيل الجهاز* *ومبروك عليك الويندوز*  * وتاكد من تفعيل*  *رقم الاصدار*  * اخر اصدأر تم صدوره*   * v206*  * ناتي للتحميل*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *اعذروني على تقصير*  *لا تنسوا الدعاء لي*  *اي مشكلة ،،  قم بطرحة*

----------


## hassan riach

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك حبيبي

----------


## ra10chid

بارك الله فيك حبيبي

----------


## agraf

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## agraf

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## kojyy

الملف غير موجود وتم حذفه وقمت برفع الكراك على العملاق ميديا فاير ويمكنكم تنزيل الكراك من الرابط التالى 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## yassin55

شكرا حبيبى على التنبيه 
وهذا رابط اخر
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
تحياتى

----------


## kojyy

مشكور اخى

----------


## fodilsbs

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## MustafaElmasry

تشكر يا غالى

----------

